# Manual Garage door won’t open



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sounds as if the cross locking bars are not disengaging fully. Has it ever worked? Who builds garages without "man" doors? Maybe if you put a little extra twist into the handle it may disengage just enough. I really don't know how you would get in other than that.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

What is the door made out of?


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks- it was working this morning, and after I closed and locked it, I had to go back in later which is when I notice the issue. 

In terms of what it’s made of, I don’t have the slightest idea


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Jason7613 said:


> Thanks- it was working this morning, and after I closed and locked it, I had to go back in later which is when I notice the issue.
> 
> In terms of what it’s made of, I don’t have the slightest idea


 Do you have this style lock, one or two?


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

No here’s a picture of the front part of the handle with keyhole. I did see the above video but unfortunately it’s not mine..

Any other ideas? Anyway to break the lock off on the front side if it comes to that?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Jason7613 said:


> No here’s a picture of the front part of the handle with keyhole. I did see the above video but unfortunately it’s not mine..
> 
> Any other ideas? Anyway to break the lock off on the front side if it comes to that?


 I understand that but that handle is attached either to the lock that I posted or the top rail like a door opener track.
I am guessing you never looked at it?


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

****- no I haven’t


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Jason7613 said:


> ****- no I haven’t


 The electric one can be opened in seconds but I have not seen anything for what you likely have. They put locks on them for a reason so someone should know how. Maybe some garage door service company. 
No window? What kind of siding?


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

No window - aluminum siding right around the garage door and vinyl on the other sides (don’t ask)


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*

Jerk the door side to side as you turn the lock, may move enough to dislodge the latches. Lots of different styles, some used cables and spring loaded latches, other used slide bars that protrude through the track. Seems every brand has their own take on them.

Does the door feel properly supported by the lift springs? You could have had a lift spring break on you. A single torsion spring door with a broken spring would make the door extremely hard to move or lift. A dual spring can break one and just become much harder to open, requiring you to do a lot more lifting. A broken extension spring would cause the door to lift more on one side and bind in the track.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Jason7613 said:


> No window - aluminum siding right around the garage door and vinyl on the other sides (don’t ask)


 Some one could open the vinyl siding and cut a hole to get in. and repair with out showing anything has happened.
A siding contractor.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*

I think we are talking "locks" versus "latches". This is most likely the latching system you have. Two lateral bars that engage the rails. Not sure. I think the jiggling thingy may work with pressure on the latch release.


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

Ok thanks all. So basically as I’m turning the latch I’m shaking the door side to side?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, trying to dislodge the two side locking mechanisms


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

It sounds like you are on the outside and really don't know what the mechanism on the other side of the handle looks like. If that 1/2" movement feels/sounds like it is being stopped by something solid - as opposed to simply being r-e-a-l-l-y heavy, then my guess is the rods/cables on the inside are not releasing the latches. Since the handle turns normally, it has probably become disconnected or stripped. With no window or mandoor, I like the idea of pulling off the siding and cutting a hole in the wall sheathing to gain access. This sounds a whole lot cheaper than cutting a chunk out of the door unless you want a new door. The other option is a garage door installer who may have a trick or tool for accessing the mechanism from the outside.


----------



## BrownEyedGuy (Oct 2, 2018)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*

For a center-mounted locking handle, there are basically 2 types: steel bar and cable. The difference is that the steel bars aren't just actuators, but are the locks themselves. For that reason, I doubt that yours is steel bar, because it is very unlikely for the bars to become disconnected from the locking handle.....and if they did, they would most likely fall out of their holes in the roller rails.










The bars themselves penetrate into square cutouts in the door track when the lock handle is rotated. 

However, if you did have steel bars, then removing the handle likely would allow you to rotate the inner disk and release the bars...but this presumes that the failure of the locking system is the square pin/socket has stripped out....which is not very likely.










The type of lock most prone for failure is the cable-type, because the cable becomes disconnected from the actual latching mechanism. 

The good news, is that if you can determine where the two spring-loaded latches are, you might be able to get a slim-jim in there and push them out of the lock. It won't be easy, and will take a couple people to do both sides simultaneously, but it should be doable. You push them inward toward the rear of the garage by just a small amount, and they will disengage. 

Additionally, because they are such short arms, you can force the door open by lifting hard enough. This will damage the locks, but they are replaceable.










Oh P.S. in the last picture, you can also see the square holes in the tracks that would otherwise serve as locks for the bar-type lock.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*

It is possible also for the whole bottom section to be jam-ed in the frame. If the handle is turning, you could try lifting the door with a crow bar.


Not sure if this was mentioned, but you should have side stops that are usually attached to cover the gap between the panels and the frames. Hopefully these are not covered with sheet metal. You can remove the stops (and maybe the weather stripping) and cut the metal bar as shown in the photos. That would be least damage. The metal bar could be also stuck in the holes in the track.


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is a short video showing how loose the handle is when unlocked. I’m assuming the cord inside got disconnected somehow so that may be the reason why it’s not working...any ideas? I can try the crowbar idea - is that still a reasonable thing to try after watching this?


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/306664356?ref=em-share


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You need an extension scope for the phone so you can see inside.
https://www.gearbest.com/microscope...ku2cOlvZtEXiL_2jLWzK6iRnMMEyMzNRoC1iUQAvD_BwE


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

I can’t feel any tension when turning the handle which is why I thought a video would help. I called a garage place and they are sending someone out tomorrow. Besides putting a door or window in; what’s the best way to avoid this again? Automatic door opener or some different type of lock?

Will update the thread when I have a solution, but if anyone has other ideas please let me know. I’m still thinking about going to get a crowbar and trying that..


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I think the mechanism on the inside just fell apart and maybe the end that is stuck closed will be at the floor, if you wedge it up a little you might be able to feel it with some sort of prod but not sure how you could grab it with out seeing it.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Jason7613 said:


> I can’t feel any tension when turning the handle which is why I thought a video would help. I called a garage place and they are sending someone out tomorrow. Besides putting a door or window in; what’s the best way to avoid this again? Automatic door opener or some different type of lock?
> 
> Will update the thread when I have a solution, but if anyone has other ideas please let me know. I’m still thinking about going to get a crowbar and trying that..



A garage door opener doesn't use the manufacturer's locking mechanism so that is an option. There are such things as remote emergency cable releases but I assume they are specific to the opener. However, anything manufactured has the potential to fail, so without the Plan B of a window or other door, nothing will be foolproof.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



lenaitch said:


> A garage door opener doesn't use the manufacturer's locking mechanism so that is an option. There are such things as remote emergency cable releases but I assume they are specific to the opener. However, anything manufactured has the potential to fail, so without the Plan B of a window or other door, nothing will be foolproof.


 The automatic garage door opener is better, you can open them in seconds with a hooked wire.


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

I figured- thanks for all of the replies. Just went out and got a crowbar (of course all needed tools are in garage) so we will see. I appreciate the help


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Jason7613 said:


> I can’t feel any tension when turning the handle which is why I thought a video would help. I called a garage place and they are sending someone out tomorrow. Besides putting a door or window in; what’s the best way to avoid this again? Automatic door opener or some different type of lock?
> 
> Will update the thread when I have a solution, but if anyone has other ideas please let me know. I’m still thinking about going to get a crowbar and trying that..


 Don't break anything!! Do you have vinyl siding on the front beside the door?


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

That’s what I’m afraid of. I was able to peel some of the side plastic piece off and pry open the door a little to see the below picture which I THINK is the lock.. any ideas how to proceed??


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If you knew what you had in there and you could get something in there to push it open. You might have to do both sides at the same time.


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah. I’m just stubborn and like to get things done myself. Guess it’s time to wait for the guy to come tomorrow. Any last ideas please let me know- and thank you all again


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Jason7613 said:


> Yeah. I’m just stubborn and like to get things done myself. Guess it’s time to wait for the guy to come tomorrow. Any last ideas please let me know- and thank you all again


Do you have vinyl siding beside that door.


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

No it’s aluminum


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Jason7613 said:


> No it’s aluminum


 Too bad, but worse come worse you could open a crawl thru hole where you have vinyl. 


Can you slide your phone under the door far enough and get a picture straight up near one side or both sides?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Jason7613 said:


> That’s what I’m afraid of. I was able to peel some of the side plastic piece off and pry open the door a little to see the below picture which I THINK is the lock.. any ideas how to proceed??



That may well just be the mounting bracket for the track.
If (when working properly) your door latched 'automatically' when it was fully closed, your mechanism probably releases by rotating the latches inward and away from the striker plate. If you can find them, pushing with something thin and stiff might release them. Obviously, both sides have to be released.


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

No and the weather isn’t cooperating today either as it’s pouring..


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Any latch system should be at the same height as the handle outside.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If the garage is attached to the house there should be access through the attic.

If not, it's time to install a door......................


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah there’s no attic in the home (extended cape) and for now I’ll have to make due with the one door since there are more important things to get done but thanks


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Frightening but real.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

"We're not going to show you how to break in". Then they do.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Nealtw said:


> The automatic garage door opener is better, you can open them in seconds with a hooked wire.



Apparently so can the bad guys!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



BrownEyedGuy said:


> For a center-mounted locking handle, there are basically 2 types: steel bar and cable. The difference is that the steel bars aren't just actuators, but are the locks themselves. For that reason, I doubt that yours is steel bar, because it is very unlikely for the bars to become disconnected from the locking handle.....and if they did, they would most likely fall out of their holes in the roller rails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good post. I suppose I should have read it more closely before I posted my #34.


----------



## BrownEyedGuy (Oct 2, 2018)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



lenaitch said:


> Good post. I suppose I should have read it more closely before I posted my #34.


Thanks, I appreciate that.




_Now I just have to figure out how to cancel that contract I put out on you, before the hitman can find you. _:biggrin2:


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



ron45 said:


> Frightening but real.



Shortening the trolley release rope and removing the T handle can make breaking in that way a little harder. It's easier to hook the rope than the actual trip lever. Having windows in the door will make it even easier because the thief can see what they're doing. They can just look through the window and guide the wire.

My shop is located a few blocks away in a large garage on another property I own. I made the door there a bit more secure by completely removing the release rope, then wiring the trolley release so it can't be tripped. Thankfully no windows in the door to deal with. It's a chamberlain opener so the trolley was a lot easier to secure than the Genie used in the video would be. It does make it more difficult to release the door if needed but not something I've done often anyway. My wife never uses the door and it's easy enough for me to just grab a ladder and cut the wire or pull a pin if I need to release it.


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

Wanted to update this. First - thanks for all of the replies and help. Had a company come over and they were able to get the door opened (a few tricks they showed me) but the locks were on the sides like the picture showed and a long screwdriver was used to push the lock open on each side. Goes more into it than that but that’s the jist of it.

Will definitely be upgrading the door for more insulation and with an automatic opener /battery backup sooner or later. 

Once again thanks!


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

Now I can finally ask the question I initially came on here for before the garage door mishap lol..


----------



## Jason7613 (Mar 7, 2016)

I forgot to add that the actual inside handle fell off - not the cables. I never use that so it’s strange as to why/how that happened.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*



Jason7613 said:


> I forgot to add that the actual inside handle fell off - not the cables. I never use that so it’s strange as to why/how that happened.


You don't need the battery back up, you can break in the overhead easy.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Perhaps its time to add a pedestrian entrance, not real difficult to do, frame it in and buy a door, easy peasy.


----------



## l_n_r_carrs (Jun 23, 2018)

I've worked on these types of locks before but they were on tall metal cabinets. These have to be checked every so many months to be sure they are well lubricated and all parts are still in good working order. Nuts still holding, springs still in good shape and no parts broken or breaking or bent. Keep things away from locking bars.
If shaking the door up and down and or side to side doesn't do it, it would be best to call a locksmith or garage door Co. Some charge less than others so check around. You may need a second hand (person) to help with the shaking when you try to turn the handle. good luck.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Manual Garage door won’t open*

Looks like the problem you had was that handle failed and you were locked out as a result. The handle itself is a cheap replacement, but without another way into the garage, you could find yourself in that situation again. Is there a place you can add a "man door", or window large enough to climb through in your garage?


----------



## AmyYoung (Jun 25, 2020)

Had the same problem with my garage door. I had tryied to fixed it my self, was searching on the forums for the information. Althought I did not manage to do it myself. Then one of my neignbours recomended me a advantagegd.com. They have come very fast and resolved the issue. I did not now that there is necessary maitainance for the garage door. But after guys have came and explained everything I just call them once on 6 months and they came and check my garage door and it works perfectly.


----------

